# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Starting again

## Nautilus

Hi all i am starting again after some time out from keeping tropical fish , i am looking forward to reading the forums.

I am looking at local aquatics places for a new tank.

----------


## lost

Hi mate and welcome you have come to the right place  :welcome1:

----------


## Nautilus

Thankyou i realize there will be a wealth of knowledge here

----------


## Gary R

well with you keeping tropical fish in the past is a good start to doing it again m8.
If you are looking at getting a new tank try and get one with the pumps and fillter's built in it, as this will save you alot of hard work  :Wink: 

any help you need we are always here 

Regards Gary

----------


## Nautilus

Are we talking about a fluva ?

And gimme some ideas of prices Gary ..

----------


## Gary R

i dont know what sort of tank or size you are looking for m8 but i got the mother in law a Juwel Trigon 190 tank a couple of years back which as lighting and filters built into the lid and she as taken to it like FISH in WATER  :lol: ......but like i said these days i would go for a tank with everythink built in as it will work out cheaper.

Regards Gary

----------

